# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Raspberry Pi

## Ballwinkle

Is anyone gonna get one of theese babys? If anyone dosent know what it is, its basically a £22 computer that runs linux the size of a credit card. 'The British-made wi-fi gadget is a credit-card-sized computer designed to teach school children how to programme, and goes on sale today.'
Raspberry Pi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

im thinking of getting one, im sure itll be handy to take around, seeing as it can play Quake 3!

----------


## Confucius

Only 256mb of ram for my $25?! NO DEAL!

----------


## Confucius

> I was up at release last night, and played my part in crashing their servers, as well as those of their distributors. Unfortunately, I still haven't been able to order one yet.
> 
> I plan on using it to play with OpenCV. I think I can make it recognize hand gestures, and hopefully get it to draw on the screen what I draw in the air.
> And, of course, playing Quake will be a nice little addition.


 :Embarrassment:  For $25 I would buy it then.

----------


## nothinglol

You don't necessarily need the Raspi for that; you could get OpenCV up and running on your computer right now, and could have it recognizing your face almost immediately. (assuming you have a webcam + knowledge of c++ or python)

I want the Raspi just so I can mess around with little projects, which is one of the main design philosophies behind the device. They wanted to make a computer cheap enough that kids could be encouraged to experiment with coding, electronics, etc. without worrying about destroying a $1k+ computer.

----------


## d3rrial

Hmm, does anyone think the Hardwarespeccs of the RaspPi would be enough to run a Trinity Core?

----------


## Ballwinkle

Erm maybe a login server on thoes specs, but i think trinitycore supports x86 and x64 but not ARM

----------


## Vragoth

It probably can run a server with basic things for yourself.

----------

